# my meat herd! and possible breeding bucks



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

This is my herd of all bucks and bucklings 
The youngest bucking is 4 months and oldest 6.

I sold one of the bucks the 3 biggest are 1.5 and the half 
I kept the biggest one 
But I like the 2nd biggest but I sold him! Wished I kept him but costs a lot to feed 

Let me know what you guys think!


I hope the pics aren't flipped fingers crossed!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

That buck in the 2nd pic is 4 months old which I think is a good size for his age. I think I'll keep him for breeding to see how big he gets what do you guys think?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He is in all 3 pics


I give them hay and alfalfa mixed into hay


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Most of them are purebred but no papers so I can't really call them PB but let's say high percentages


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a lot of bucks - I hope you have like 500 does to cover or a lot of freezer space!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The one you have picked out with the red front leg has a nice length to him which can translate to more loin in a meat herd. He doesn't have a whole lot of depth to his body. The black-headed kid seems to be better muscled and have a more masculine head. But I can't tell from those photos if any of the kids are superior to the 3 adult bucks in the photos.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Several are very narrow and not very promising bucks. I'd definitely weed through them because I foresee a lot of fighting at your place some breeding season with that many. There are a couple in there that look nice, but I would need better photographs to give anymore input. What are you wanting to accomplish? That might help you narrow down and decide where you are going.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope my first post didn't sound mean. I wasn't intending to be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a buckling in there, who has a colored left leg which in each pic, looks better than the rest. 

He has a longer body, not a bad topline, but I don't judge too much because of growing spurts.
He looks good from the rear pic and appears to be standing square, with a good head and neck.
I would look closer into him, from going by the pics, he stands out to me.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree, the brown left leg buckling and also like that black headed one. I would keep both of those for sure and see how they turn out. The first set of pics, third down, does that buck respect the hot wire? Mine would tear through it just for a good fight and to be with all the others.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

That's Crazy! Lol 500 does or all in the freezer... I think I will need a big walk in freezer haha 
I'm not keeping all these I'm only keeping 2. 1 big one and 1 small. There all for sale for meat. I get good money down here for meat. No the big buck the red and black one doesn't respect it he rams the wall. I tried to put him in but he made the big one bleed.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

The one buckling the others mentioned does look the best


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, I really like the young buck with the red on his left leg. The others are okay, but he is the one that stands out to me. The adult bucks are really nice, you might be able to sell many of them as meat breeders vs. having to sell them for meat


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks! 

I got many calls for wethers but all sold out ! Maybe I should wether these lol but I think there to old noe though youngest Is 4 months oldest is 6months


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can still wether them.


----------

